# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أختاه: أنت بلباسك داعيه لله

## دعوة إلى الله

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على نبي الهدى والتقى حبيبنا المصطفى ... أما بعد*




*سلامُ الله عليكِ أيتها الداعية الفاضله ..*
*أختي الفاضله..*
*يا من تدعو إلى الله بعفتها وحشمتها .*
*أضع بين يديكِ طريقة سهلة في الدعوة إلى الله ، لا تحتاج منكِ يا أختي الغالية إلى تكلف وعناء .*
*بل هي طريقة بسيطة جداً ، ولكن أثرها عظيم جداً على نفس المسلم والمسلمة .*
*أتعلمين ما هي الطريقة يا أختي الحبيبة ؟*
*إن طريقها هو : ( الثبات على الإلتزام باللباس الشرعي )*
*نعم يا طيبه،*
*كم مرة خرجتي إلى المستشفى أو إلى أي مكان عام ، وجلست بجانبك أخت ملتزمة بلباسها الشرعي ، فأثر ذلك في نفسكِ كثيراً ؟؟!*
*و كم من مرة خلدت هذه المواقف ذكرى طيبة في قلبكِ ؟!*
*فلا تنسي تلك الأخت الملتزمة التي رأيتي منها الستر والعفاف وأنتي لا تعرفين حتى من تكون تلك المسلمة!*
*إذن ؛*
*لمَ لا تستشعري يا أختي الملتزمة أنكِ أنتي بلباسكِ الشرعي الذي أمرك به الله داعية بل مؤثرة في نفوس الآخرين دون جهد ؟!*
*لمَ لا تتأملي معي يا غالية قول حبيبنا – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئاً " ؟!*




*أختي الفاضله:*
** كل ما عليكِ فعله هو : إخلاص النية لله - عز وجل - وتجديدها في قلبك ،*
*واعزمي على أن تكوني بلباسك الشرعي ( داعية إلى الله )* 
*متمسكة بالفضيلة ، تاركة كل رذيلة .*
*حتى تكوني - فعلاً – داعية مؤثرة في نفوس الآخرين ،* 
*لا يعلم بها إلا الله .*

*وفقني الله وإياكِ لما يحب ويرضى .*
*وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .*




*كتبته أُختكِ الفقيرة إلى عفو ربها : تهاني الكتبي .*
*الساعة : السادسة والنصف مساءً بتوقيت مكة .*

*بتاريخ : 23 شوال 1432* 
منقول __________________

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ وبما نقلتِ وشكر للكاتبة ما قدمتْ

نقطة غاية في الأهمية ذكّرتِ بها
فالنساء كثيرًا ما يتأثرن بمظهر المحجبة وترق قلوبهن دون أن تتفوه المحجبة بكلمة - رأيت ذلك كثيرًا - وسمعته من بعض المتبرجات, فسبحان مالك القلوب ومصرفها!

----------

